# Training day 4/24 - Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a reminder, NAVHDA training this Sat @ Willard dog training area
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7417

Topics to be discussed include:
Utility Test Overview and expectations, Packing, Whoa, Intro to Retrieve by Drag (duck drag), Intro to Duck Search, Use of E-collar.

Those who plan to attend, please bring your NAVHDA Program Aims and Test Rules book. We will be working on chapter 6 with review of chapters 3 & 5. Here is a link for your printing pleasure 
http://www.navhda.org/testrule.pdf

You are responsible to provide or arrange for your dog's kill birds. (I can order birds for you if wish. Call me) All game birds need to be banded in compliance with Utah State Law.

Willard training will meet along the road at the field area.

I have not checked for conflicts with other training area users. We may have to alter our plans due to planned events by other clubs. (If you know of a conflict, let me know asap)


----------

